# What specialized tools do you need??



## Gunther455 (Dec 30, 2005)

I am new to slot cars, and have some super G+ and Tyco 440x2 cars, planning on getting some Tomy SRT's also. I see that you can hop up almost any car,but they also sell all these BSRT special tools! Do you really need these tools to hop up your slot cars?? Some of these tools can be pretty pricey!!
Thanks


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Gunther, Speaking from someone that runs and tunes cars for personal enjoyment. The only "special tools" I have are a wheel puller/ press (use to use pliers and screwdrivers) and a gear press. If I was into racing in a group I probably would look at some of the other tools that are out there, but since I don't ....  

One of the neatest things about this hobby is that you really don't need to have much in the way of fancy tools to get total enjoyment out of it. I got the wheel press cuz I got tired of not getting the derned things centered and straight. HTH and have fun.

Jeff


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

if your new to slot cars, you need to grab a handful of johnny lightning tjet slot cars. I know their not tools, but the other cars you mentioned are speed demons. the tjets are slower and a little different style of racing.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Like Jeff said. 

You'll eventually want to use slip-on silicone tires mounted on dual flange hubs whether you are running TJets, Tycos, LLs, or Tomys. The only good way to get the hubs mounted/unmounted properly is to use a wheel press and puller. I think the pullers/presses sold by Lucky Bobs are better than the BSRT ones. http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/

There are other essential tools, but none as exotic as the specialty fixtures like pullers and presses. I'd definately get a refillable micro oiler like this one http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKC43


----------



## Gunther455 (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, I already ordered the micro oiler! I am going to get the press/puller today.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

If a dremmel or similar type tool is in your budget, get one. I'd be lost without mine.
small hammer
super glue
scissors
sand paper 
small needle nose pliers
epoxy
solder gun or iron, solder and past flux
pin vise and small drill bits
razor blades
double stick foam tape
velcro
model paints and tiny brushes

I realize this would be a chunk of change to buy all at once. This is just a list off the top of my head of things I use on a regular basis. Hopefully it will help. I've accumulated my stuff over time to ease the monetary pain.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Roll of duct tape to clean tires!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

For electronic applications make sure you use an acid-free, chloride-free rosin flux. I find liquid rosin flux (http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/tri/tri5004.htm) or similar (http://www.action-electronics.com/kester.htm) in a needle applicator is far better and easier to work with than rosin paste. Never use acid flux unless you are soldering non electrical parts like a brass chassis. A 25-45 watt soldering pen is adequate for most work. I'd avoid the soldering guns, way too cumbersome and way too hot.

Other hand tools:

1) X-Acto knives. As a minimum, a #11.
2) A set of jewelers screwdrivers. As a minimum a small flat and phillips for Aurora and JL body screws.
3) Tweezers.
4) A needle file set. (http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/xac/xacx73610.htm)
5) A lighted magnifier desk lamp.

Other specialty tools:

If you run lexan bodies you'll need a small curved blade scissors.
If you run Wizzard cars you'll need a .035 Allen Wrench for adjusting brush screws (.050 for bigfoot brushes).


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ah yes the super miniature allen wrenches- I suggest you put a magnet in the compartment with those wrenches if you want to find them again.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Actually, the best thing to do with the two miniature allen wrenches for brush tubes is to cut them into two straight pieces (at least 1/2" long) using your dremel cutoff wheel. Get a 6"-10" piece of dowel, cut it in half. Drill very small holes in the exact center of each end of the dowels. Epoxy one of each size allen wrench in each end of each dowel. Once the epoxy cures you'll have two perfect brush screw tools that are large enough to not get lost in your box. One is a spare or you can sell it or give it away to a novice racing bud. I'd also recommend painting the dowel and painting or marking lines near the ends so you can tell when you've turned it 1/4th, 1/8th, etc. turn. Plastic or metal rod can be used in lieu of a dowel if you want to be Mr. Fancy Pants (or setup your own little cottage manufacturing business).


----------



## jamiestang (Dec 15, 2006)

What about magnet zappers is there a way to make a cheap homemade version ? or is there any tricks to bring life back to ceramic magnets liquids ? freezer ? anything ?


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*tools*

In my box My 2 best tools is an amp meter to check motors and rechargable dremel with a pickup shoe cleaner attached. Another good thing to have handy is a small box of Q tips for cleaning. My oil of choice is Slick 50.It seems to last longer on the bushings. I use it from Tjets to neo cars and works excellent. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Of all the tools on my bench,the two I couldnt do without:

Cheapo flourescent desk lamp

Dollar store reading glasses

Actually,I need to get more glasses.I buy them 10 pair at a clip.When they scratch,or get sat on,no biggie,Im out a buck.

Mike


----------



## jamiestang (Dec 15, 2006)

Im gonna pick up a ohm volt etc meter
and a magnet matcher wish i could afford a magnet zapper


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

All of the above. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Mike - I got one of the desk lamps that has the magnifying glass built in. I am not quite there with the reading glasses, but I do have to take off my regular glasses to do close work. I highly recommend it. 
It's tough getting old! I sure hope I don't get Parkinsis, it's hard enough to stay steady to paint details!
Jim


----------

